# WCIU (MeTV) Guide data inaccurate



## Softail95 (Dec 14, 2001)

WCIU (MeTV) in the Chicago area is changing the lineups around on its 5 stations tomorrow but the some of the guide data has already been updated, so it may be inaccurate until tomorrow.

So, your SP for Andy Griffith might have missed today's episodes.


----------



## Bob_T (Aug 31, 2002)

I am using a Series 1, and my guide data for the WCIU channels on Comcast is still incorrect. Did TiVo get the over the air channel lineups changed, but miss the changes on Comcast? Or is this a Series 1 issue?

I have opened a lineup issue with TiVo, so I will see what they say. 

Anybody using Comcast in Chicago have correct lineups and/or correct guide data?


----------



## Softail95 (Dec 14, 2001)

The lineup change finally came yesterday so now the guide data is now correct.


----------



## mikeb33 (Dec 10, 2001)

Mi Series 3 still says TBA for all the "U" channels.


----------



## Softail95 (Dec 14, 2001)

Hmmm. My HD got the lineup changes..... Are you on Elmhurst Digital lineup? How is the S3 connected? Cablecard? I have a S1 connected to a cable box and it got messages about MOVING a lot of channels from the 240s up to the 350s (246 to 359 for example). Now, they are still broadcasting on the old channels right now, until 2/17 I believe. And the guide data for the old location shows TBA on the S1 but it is correct on the new channel. Maybe you just need to 'specify channels I receive'...


----------

